# Where does Malcador Rank as a Psyker?



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I know the Emperor would be first, Magnus second to the Big E, and maybe Logar third after his Chaos awakening. But where does Malcador fit here? Alot of people think he is second to the Big E, and we know thats not true due to several statements, so I wonder how high is he? I never read fluff on him much in books or codexes. Where does he fit in terms to Eldrad, Ahriman, ect?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

In terms of raw power? Who knows. Certainly Alpha plus at least to have any chance of operating the throne. 

Psychic abilities are utilized in different ways by different individuals however so it's a tough call. While Eldrad's mental powers might be unparalleled in terms of seeing the future, there's no guarantee he'd be able to match Ahriman in an all out mental duel. 

Similarly, Ahriman's knowledge of Chaos exceeds most other psykers so there is much higher potential for daemonic assistance.


----------



## Ecumene (Oct 10, 2013)

Estimation of 40k power level, especially psychic power level is always a difficult endeavor, except in a few of unarguable cases, such as Emperor and Magnus.

Malcador is definitely a powerful psyker, an Alpha-plus class, perhaps. But as far as I know there is no any clear sources or remarks about assignment of Regent of Terra's power.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I'd say 
Emperor
Magnus
Malcador

At least for humans


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

locustgate said:


> I'd say
> Emperor
> Magnus
> Malcador
> ...


You think Malcador rates higher than say Logar after his Chaos endeavors?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> You think Malcador rates higher than say Logar after his Chaos endeavors?


Who is this Logar you keep speaking of? Does he have any relation to Lorgar?

Overall, I think I would rank Malcador as number four or five; with the Emperor as head hancho, Magnus trailing behind, Lorgar running third, and maybe one more of the primarchs eking in that fourth spot (but since I can't name anyone in particular, hence Malcador being four or five.)


Though considering the primarchs were created using a bit of warp magic and Malcador is likely just a slightly augmented human, is entirely fair to even consider them when ranking?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

It's difficult where to place him with the Primarchs in consideration. We know Magnus is number two, and Lorgar certainly looks to be the likely contender for the next most powerful of the Primarchs, though who knows what others like Sanguinius could be capable of, or Horus after the Gods fuel him with their power.

Whatever the case, I would say Malcador is probably the most powerful psyker to have existed outside of the Emperor himself and the Primarchs, at least from all evidence. Just look at what he did with Titan, or that he was able to effectively brush off that hit from Lorgar at the ruins of Monarchia. Not to mention being able to power the Golden Throne for a significant amount of time. 

Whatever machinations and ploys he ran behind the scenes, the Imperium irrefutably lost one of it's greatest and most powerful assets when he died.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The older fluff maintained he was second only to the boss man himself. I know Magnus has been given a boost in the HH novels, but Malcador would certainly match him for skill, considering how long he was at it. Experience can match raw power at times. 

Lorgar doesn't come into the equation at all. His powers didn't manifest until after he had fallen to Chaos, so they will always be in doubt as to whether the power was his, or a boon from the gods.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

darkreever said:


> Who is this Logar you keep speaking of? Does he have any relation to Lorgar?
> 
> Overall, I think I would rank Malcador as number four or five; with the Emperor as head hancho, Magnus trailing behind, Lorgar running third, and maybe one more of the primarchs eking in that fourth spot (but since I can't name anyone in particular, hence Malcador being four or five.)
> 
> ...


Yes, for some reason I always forget the first R in his name. 

Also I wonder if Malcador could compare to say Eldrad or Ahriman in power. He seems relatively featless.





Khorne's Fist said:


> The older fluff maintained he was second only to the boss man himself. I know Magnus has been given a boost in the HH novels, but Malcador would certainly match him for skill, considering how long he was at it. Experience can match raw power at times.
> 
> Lorgar doesn't come into the equation at all. His powers didn't manifest until after he had fallen to Chaos, so they will always be in doubt as to whether the power was his, or a boon from the gods.


I counted Lorgar overall as his final version rather than starting powers. Whether they were a boon or not, I meant Lorgar as at his best. 

I just seen only statements of how powerful Macaldor is, but nothing codex or book wise to really showed it. He hid a moon once, but we never knew how. Was their tech involved, did he need prep, ect.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Considering Magnus was intended to be pretty much permanently warming the seat of the Golden Throne to guide the imperial fleets, it rules out Malcador as a serious contender for the top 3 spots. As we all know he ended up as a pretty pile of ashes after a short while on the hot seat.

The Emperor
Magnus the Red
Lorgar (Post Fall)


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Maybe I should rename this not where he ranks, but rather, what level is he on. 

Im trying to grasp by feats and fluff where he stands specifically.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> You think Malcador rates higher than say Logar after his Chaos endeavors?


Was going on base, non-buffed.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

The problem with ranking of psykers is that the most common to appear in novels are alpha +, which makes the highest rank too common and not that special. So to call Malcadore being an alpha plus ranks him together with random cultists in any Dan-book. No I would put them far beyond that list.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

The only explicit feat I can think of for Malcador is when he did that psychic shout that could be heard by anyone in a 10km radius, in _The First Heretic_. And in _Flight of the Eisenstein_ his presence unnerved/upset that one Silent Sister who came with Garro and Cruze (to the point she was trying to back away from him IIRC). And he was still able to use his psychic abilities just fine in her presence. Generally, only the absolute most powerful psykers can override a blank's null field and affect them in the manner they usually affect psykers.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Experience can match raw power at times.


:good:

This captures it perfectly, or as has been said, "old age and treachery will overcome youth and skill." I think Malcador is the Regent due to not only his strength, which as many have noted is at the top, but still in question in absolute comparable wattage. On the other hand, he effectively runs the Imperium and makes it look easy because his combined intelligence and experience allow him to achieve his purposes without pulling out his crushing psyker abilities every time he encounters adversity. I think the Shrouding of Titan is proof that his skills of sorcery outmatch any contemporary at the time, save for possibly the Emperor.

My one caveat is if you're comparing Ahriman of 40K with Malcador of 30K, then Ahriman may have gained enough knowledge during the ensuing 10 Millennia to make it a real contest.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Chompy Bits said:


> The only explicit feat I can think of for Malcador is when he did that psychic shout that could be heard by anyone in a 10km radius, in _The First Heretic_. And in _Flight of the Eisenstein_ his presence unnerved/upset that one Silent Sister who came with Garro and Cruze (to the point she was trying to back away from him IIRC). And he was still able to use his psychic abilities just fine in her presence. Generally, only the absolute most powerful psykers can override a blank's null field and affect them in the manner they usually affect psykers.


Awesome list of feats. Thanks.


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

Getting bitchslapped by Lorgar and still get up to use your inner voice thingy was enough for me. Oh and he levitated his staff back into his hand if I recall correctly.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

locustgate said:


> I'd say
> Emperor
> Magnus
> Malcador
> ...


Two of those aren't really humans.


----------

